# The Andalusian Government lowers the Property transfer Tax



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

The Andalusian Parliament has approved a reduction in transmission tax (including that paid on property purchases) to 7%.

https://www.elmundo.es/andalucia/2021/0 ... b45a0.html


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Good idea, Brussels may not like it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What was it before though? I'm sure we paid 7% when we bought our house in 2005.


----------

